# Bushnell V2 Rangefinder Problems



## sniggy05 (Nov 21, 2012)

Wondering if anyone can help or advise me on a problem i have with a bushnell v2. It seems to have given up measuring yardages,still has LCD display working,cross hairs there when button is pressed,pinseeker icon is on but alas no yardage. I have rung bushnell uk and was told it's a sealed unit and nothing can be done [cant believe that] but offered me a new one with 30% discount.Must add it out of warrenty [3 years old],can anyone shed any light on the subject or point me in a direction,here's hoping !!


----------



## WideEyedFox (Nov 21, 2012)

Have you tried removing the battery and leaving it completely off for a few hours, clean the battery contacts and then replace with a brand new battery?

I had something similar with a Leupold spotting scope a few years ago.  It had a bargain bin battery in it, worked for a while, then did exactly what yours has done.  After removing the battery for a few days (while I got around to buying a new one) cleaning the contacts up and putting a decent Duracell battery in it came back to life.

Good luck :thup:


----------



## sniggy05 (Nov 21, 2012)

Cheers,will try that tonight but i do know it's got a quality battery in.


----------



## sniggy05 (Nov 22, 2012)

Well unfortunatly that didnt work,unleasing hell this morning [the missus] ringing bushnell again.!!


----------



## duncan mackie (Nov 22, 2012)

from your detailed description I would rule out battery, switch (button) and display (abscence of a specific element isn't indicative of a display fault).

this leaves the physical production of, sending out and receiving of the laser 'beam'

apart from physically checking that it's not blocked in some way there's not really a lot that you can do - if the laser's bust it's bust!


----------



## sniggy05 (Nov 22, 2012)

Cheers for that,just want bushnell to fix it now,not really bothered about cost to much,want to know wether it's salvagable.


----------



## WideEyedFox (Nov 22, 2012)

*RELEASE THE KRAKEN!*






:rofl:
Sorry it didn't work sniggy.  I've dealt with Bushnell for a warranty item, and they were great (swapped it straight out, no quibbles) - Hopefully they'll be helpful and understanding.
If the laser unit has gone and it's either integrated in to another part within the Range Finder, or not available as a swap out spare, then that's probably why there is no repair path.


----------



## sniggy05 (Nov 22, 2012)

Love it !!!!!


----------



## JT77 (Dec 14, 2012)

did you get this prob sorted matey? 
cheers


----------



## sniggy05 (Dec 17, 2012)

No not really,got the missus to send a snot-a-gramm and got the response i wanted which was to send in to them,then they send it off to germany to see if anything can be done.All i need is proof of purchase,but seeing as my son bought it of the internet[not ebay]and doesnt remember where he got it from im back to square one.


----------



## happyhacker (Dec 17, 2012)

Surely it won't be that hard for your son to vaguely remember when it was bought and get a duplicate bank statement to show which site it was bought from?


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Dec 17, 2012)

And as you say it was ordered online so he should surely have an email confirming his order?


----------



## sniggy05 (Dec 17, 2012)

Cheer guys you would of thought so,but you know what kids are like.Will probably have to the digging myself.


----------



## sniggy05 (Feb 20, 2013)

Just a quick update to my predicament,since the missus did her thing with a couple of e-mails and phone calls.The nice lady we dealt with at bushnell uk,has sent a replacement V2,free of charge.The original was well out of warrenty 3 and a half years old in fact.Just shows what a bit of complaining and persistance can get you.Can not say enough about Natalie at bushnell for what she did in the end,and it came last week and alls well in my world at the moment.Can't wait for the season and some decent weather here's wishing,fingers crossed.:thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 20, 2013)

absolutely awesome result!

Did you send them the faulty one 1st anyway or not?


----------



## sniggy05 (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh yeh, sent the busted one,that really was the initial point,they originally said nothing could be done but you can have a new one at -30% discount.Just shows persist,and you will recieve !!!


----------



## brian100 (Feb 24, 2014)

I doubt very much that Bushnell would have provided a new rangefinder free of charge for one that was a year out of warranty


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2014)

So the item went faulty out of warranty ( 3 years old ?!? ) and you complained why ?

Yes they sent a new one which is a result and shows them to be a very good company as they didn't have to offer anything 

Buy why did you feel you had a right to complain ?


----------



## sniggy05 (Feb 24, 2014)

All i wanted was for them to take a look at it to see if it could be repaired,didnt want to be fobed off by the original mush on the end of the phone without taking a look at it first.He kept telling me it was knackered and not worth looking at[how did he know was only a recepionist] so i persisted and sent the old one in,and a new one came back,happy days.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2014)

sniggy05 said:



			All i wanted was for them to take a look at it to see if it could be repaired,didnt want to be fobed off by the original mush on the end of the phone without taking a look at it first.He kept telling me it was knackered and not worth looking at[how did he know was only a recepionist] so i persisted and sent the old one in,and a new one came back,happy days.
		
Click to expand...



Good work :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 24, 2014)

Excellent result!

Is that the wife in your avatar? Another Excellent result!


----------

